# Nursing Cat; No milk?



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

My cat had kittens 3 weeks ago, and I noticed today that she isn't lactating. I also noticed that her nipples aren't as full anymore, and the kittens seem to want to feed more often. Should I introduce them to kitten food?  I have no money at the moment to go get any replacement milk, either!


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

If they are still feeding, she should still be producing at least some milk. If they are hungry they will cry...it will be an extremely loud and piercing sound. Generally you want to introduce them to gruel (warm water and cat food mixed together to make a soup-like mixture) around 4 weeks, but if you're worried that they're not getting enough to eat, you can try it a little earlier.


----------

